# Biggest Payout of 2006: $14,435.00



## TheAnswer (Apr 20, 2006)

2006 NOAA - $4,200
2006 LaDue Series - $4,200
Mosquito Madness - $6,035

Who is guaranteed this payout for each event? The event director of course!

NOAA
($35 per member organizational fee) X (120 members minimum) = $4,200

LaDue Series
($35 per member organizational fee) X (120 members minimum) = $4,200

Moquito Madness
(Entry Fee $260) X (Number of Entrees 100) = $26,000
$26,000 - Total Payout of $19,965 = $6,035 for the Director
That is equal to a 77% payout!!! I don't know of any tourney that pays out that little!!!

The kicker is that the director can fish each event! It is like paying someone to fish against you.

I am new to this site and do not fish any of the events. I would like to get into bass tournement fishing in this area and while doing my research I came upon this information. Maybe there is something I am missing. Maybe there is a reason why the director is paid such a high premium. Please correct me if I am wrong in anyway.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Sounds like someone hasnt brought a fish to the scales all year


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

70% is pretty much standard pay out for a lot of tournaments. One thing you failed to state:
The cost of running the tournaments. There are permits, insurance, time (* and lots of that) just to get it organized. So unless you know what all their expenses are I wouldn't accuse someone of making all that money. I seriously dought they make 20% of that after expenses. I ran a series for a lot of years with GarryS and trust me you don't make money after you pay for everytrhing.

Oh, welcome to our site, nice post too.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

the director of those tournaments in nipididee, you should ask him...


----------



## TheAnswer (Apr 20, 2006)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

lol  

Nice to meet you as well. 

You are the first complaint I have ever received, or heard of, about any FBFP payout. That's kinda an odd one. We indeed take pride in providing more to local amatuer bass anglers than has ever been done before.

Usually, it's more something along the lines of the rules that myself and team enforced that gets someone that fired up  

Although, I have discussed similar, regarding others who have "number crunched" and don't recognize the service all tournament organizations provide (whether it's a good service or poor service). If you search old threads I'm sure you can locate it... I'm too lazy as I'm not gettn' paid to do it!  

Welcome to the site- you'll find a lot of great info on here to further your quest.


Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

There is always someone out there that thinks they can do better at running a tourney but they are all mouth and no action. What the majority of guys fail to realize is the time and effort it takes like dale stated. The director is at the ramp 2 hours before the event setting up things, collecting entry fees while everyonne else bs's in the lot and shows up later. His phone rings all week before the event. He stays after the tourney to clean up the weigh area and equipment. A tourney that starts at 6:30am has the director getting up at 3:00am leaves the house at 3:30 and gets to the lake at 4:30am sets up a tent and tables and starts taking entrys. then at 6:30 the tourney starts and ends at 2:30. The director quits around 2:00 to get the scales, leaderboard, drinks and food set up. Weigh in lasts at least an hour.Plaques are given to high finishers and pics are taken to post on the web. Everyone goes home and the director and a few nice guys stay and help clean up, take tent down , load up truck with the equipment. Now its 5:30 pm and director heads home. Everyone else is home hours ago. A very long Day. I'm not a director but know how it works and respect them greatly. If it was not for those guys we wouldn't have the nice tourneys we have today. I don't blame them for fishing the tourney with all that time involved. I wish they actually made that kind of cash for their effort. You cant please everyone though. And will always have someone that feels they can do better but where are they when it comes to getting it done. Im not ripping on you buddy just want to let you know what really happens.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Well put guys. If you haven't been involved with tournaments or ran tournaments you could easily look and say hay there making good money to run that tournament and fish it to. Ah so little we know when we look at something and assume. I started running tournaments this year because of my love of fishing and the outdoors. And as the others have stated its a very involved process that takes lots of time and dedication to make it something great. To provide a top noch tournament that will keep the guys coming back and provide trophies and photos and snacks etc. You will have alot of money and time invested. You will be Very lucky to even break even and make back the money you spend on trophy plaques, fliers, cell phone calls, gas putting out the fliers and all the other expenses, permits for the lakes. But if you believe in what your doing and love fishing its a great thing. You have alot of people to deal with and alot of things to get done on tournament day so as Marshall stated your day is very long. Then once you finally do get home you have to post the results pictures and info on the internet as well. For the Love of the Game Gentalmen Start your Boats and LETS FISH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Marshall said:


> There is always someone out there that thinks they can do better at running a tourney but they are all mouth and no action. What the majority of guys fail to realize is the time and effort it takes like dale stated. The director is at the ramp 2 hours before the event setting up things, collecting entry fees while everyonne else bs's in the lot and shows up later. His phone rings all week before the event. He stays after the tourney to clean up the weigh area and equipment. A tourney that starts at 6:30am has the director getting up at 3:00am leaves the house at 3:30 and gets to the lake at 4:30am sets up a tent and tables and starts taking entrys. then at 6:30 the tourney starts and ends at 2:30. The director quits around 2:00 to get the scales, leaderboard, drinks and food set up. Weigh in lasts at least an hour.Plaques are given to high finishers and pics are taken to post on the web. Everyone goes home and the director and a few nice guys stay and help clean up, take tent down , load up truck with the equipment. Now its 5:30 pm and director heads home. Everyone else is home hours ago. A very long Day. I'm not a director but know how it works and respect them greatly. If it was not for those guys we wouldn't have the nice tourneys we have today. I don't blame them for fishing the tourney with all that time involved. I wish they actually made that kind of cash for their effort. You cant please everyone though. And will always have someone that feels they can do better but where are they when it comes to getting it done. Im not ripping on you buddy just want to let you know what really happens.


This was an excellent post .


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice first post "TheAnswer"! Next time put down the calculator and actually put some thought into something before typing it. There's not too many tournament series out there where you can win $1000-$2000 on a $60.00 entry fee. Take a look at the site and look at the payouts.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Here is some of the similar previous discussions of this topic archived.

OGF is cool aint it- click copy paste! 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41485&page=3&pp=10

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## mraska (Apr 5, 2006)

interesting discussion going on here, to say the least.

i'd have to say there's valid points on both sides. nice to see people standing up for nip, but i'm sure he can do fine himself, especially if he's doing nothing wrong and has the truth on his side.

met nip a couple times over the past few weeks, seems like a nice guy, seems like he knows what he's doing, seems down-to-earth.

but the notion theAnswer brought up is interesting. i notice on dobass.com, many of the tourneys posted say 100% PAYOUT. is this true? i don't expect anyone to do anything like organize a bass tourney for free, but don't feel a $6,035 cut for the director for one day - or even a weekend - is fair. c'mon people, how many of the contestants make that in a month, or two, or three?

as for the expenses related to a bass tourney...can someone post exactly what they are, rather than telling us to go research them on this site? i'm pretty sure NONE of us get paid to post and read stuff on here, so....

are there permits required? i was under the impression that public waters are public waters, and all you need to fish them is a valid state fishing license. then there was the mention of insurance? insurance for what? everyone signs a waiver to fish in the tourneys, so there is no insurance required, unless there's some insurance i'm not aware of. 

and what are the membership fees used for? lado for example, $3500 ($35 x 100)? 

i saw the scales, ok, but those weren't new this year, i saw the bags, which were new this year, i saw 3 holding tanks with aerators and batteries, and i saw the baskets. i'm assuming these are one-time purchases and last for more than just one year. 

finally, i've noticed from these posts that people get a little offended, and take things personally. i don't think this is healthy! seems like if you disagree with the majority here, you're an outcast. this is not good. 

hmmm, wonder what being ostrasized for disagreeing reminds me of in our world today.

anyway, all said and done, i think the lado tourney is well run, and i will continue to pay my $60 entry fee whether i catch a fish all year or not.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

My insurance premiums for tournaments were nearly $3000 for 2006.

My expenses are indeed great. Overall expenditures total around 5-7k annually. This season it will be more around roughly $10k. I'm taking the time to disclose this simply to answer some of the pointed question. I will not take the time to itemize for a public forum.

Do I take offense. Hmmm... a tad I guess. I dont ask people how much money they make at their profession, it's just not polite I guess.

Every single event we run the payout is clearly broken down and reported prior to anyone signing up, whether by per event or a GUARANTEED payout(since released Dec7,05') that has been unheard of in this region. It is the anglers choice upon reading the info what they choose. We accurrately report payout from registration onward and do not change it. 

Mosquito Madness*I woulda paid this out had I only received 50 teams* (if payout not made). That was my risk of my business on the promotion side of things. I later increased the payout once a full field was developed. Although crunching numbers it appears 6k is off the top- that figure is grossly inaccurrate.

I hope to at some point profit generously from the hundreds of hours, if not thousands, myself and my team puts into our events annually.Every word typed on dobass has been completed solely by me. Every scrutinizing detail of the events has evolved from my efforts. Every difficult decision made lays on my shoulders. With the service we provide for anglers we believe if we continue to do things the way we do, sometime in the future this might become a reality. 

Hope everyone enjoys our events- I NEVER thought I would have to justify a GURANATEED $10,000 payout event- amazing. You guys shoulda been around fishn these things a few years ago- then you coulda complained a little maybe!

Love to all  
Nip


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Hay Nip, It sounds like you are like a million other people who have started a small Busniess. I happen to be one of them. It takes a lot of donated time and effort to keep a fledgling busniess 'afloat' and when you really take the time to see what your hundreds of hours pays you, working for someone else looks easy, and a lot more profitable. But for the satisfaction you get and service you provide to others (US!) it makes it worth it. Thanks to those behind the scenes that make it happen. Thanks, Nip, I hope to compete one day, and would gladly pay you my 60 bucks to try. 
And to those who are offended, Cowboy up a little, huh?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

its funny people complain and want to know where the money is going with these kind of events dosent matter if it is a fishing softball or golf tourny the person puting it on has cost and should get paid for their time the pertisipants that seem to be bitter with it are the same people that think to themselvs "why didnt i think of that" i think if you have a problem with how the tourny is being paid out keep your money and stay home for the weekend and do all them honey doos you got lined up gives me more room on the water


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

by the way the guys that put on the softball and base ball tournys pull in at least 5000 for a 2 day tourny 6 tournys a year on the weekends thats 30 grand in profit for the year but it is a pain in the butt geting the thing organised they work all year geting teams rental space and all the other stuff together


----------



## Wayne Paterson (Jul 10, 2005)

NIP:
YOU SAY:
Hope everyone enjoys our events- I NEVER thought I would have to justify a GURANATEED $10,000 payout event- amazing. You guys shoulda been around fishn these things a few years ago- then you coulda complained a little maybe!

YOU NEED TO FORGET ABOUT WHAT IS GOING ON HERE!! YOU DONT NEED TO JUSTIFY ANYTHING!!! EVERYBODY ON THAT LIST PAID THE MONEY, DO YOU LOOK AT A CAR BEFORE YOU GO BUY IT?? I DO AND IF I DONT LIKE WHAT I SEE, I WALK AWAY. IF YOU DO MAKE MONEY ON THIS MORE POWER TO YOU, LOOK WHAT BASS, FLW AND OTHERS MAKE, YOU COULD BUY A GRAYHUND BUSS IN ONE DAY. JUST KEEP YOUR MIND ON WHAT YOUR ARE DOING BECAUSE ANYBODY IN THE RIGHT MIND CAN SEE YOU ARE DOING IT FOR US, NOT YOURSELF. WE HAVE FISHED WITH YOU FROM THE BEGINNING ON THE NOAA AND STILL THINK ITS THE BEST THING GOING. JUST DONT SHOW UP IN A NEW TRUCK THAT WEEKEND AND YOU WILL BE OK LOL. ALL JOKING ASIDE EVERYBODY ASK YOURSELF IF YOU WOULD DO WHAT THIS GUY IS DOING FOR WHAT HE GETS? IF ANYBODY CAN OR WANTS TO THATS GREAT BECAUSE ANOTHER ONE LIKE WHAT HE HAS IS WHAT WE NEED AROUND HERE AND I AM SURE ALOT OF PEOPLE WILL PAY THE PRICE. RORY, I AM NOT JUST BACKING YOU UP!! YOU DO ONE OF THE BEST JOBS I HAVE EVER SEEN AND WHAT YOU SAY IS GOING TO HAPPEN IS WHAT WE CAN EXPECT AND NOTHING LESS. YOU DO NEED TO PICK UP SAMS CLUB AS A SPONSOR SO WE CAN START GETTING SOME HOT DOGS. IF YOU DONT GET A CHECK, GOING HOME WITH A EMPTY WALLET AND BELLY IS BAD NEWS, BUT WITH A FULL BELLY IT DONT FEEL TO BAD. KEEP DOING WHAT YOU ARE DOING!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

HOT DOGS!!!! Good idea, since you have all this extra money lying around!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Is all this really necessary? The entry fees, the payout and the rules are clearly written. If you like what you see go ahead and fish, if your not comfortable with any part of it don't fish.

No tournament director has ever held a gun to my head and forced me to fish an event against my will.

Personally when things are done right like the NOAA tournaments I like to see the guy in charge get a little something for his effort, afterall he's giving me a chance to earn some pretty good money catching little green fish that would'nt be available otherwise!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

It's amazing how promoters always get the guilt trip layed on them because people think they are walking away with lots of money.

My family and I have been running events for around 12 years now. At first it was mountain bike races. We spent countless hours getting things prepared, sponsors lined up, mailings sent out and to have everything go smoothly on race day was just a blessing. To make several hundred people happy on a weekend that came to your event is sometimes what we had left at the end of the weekend. There weren't any real profits but there were real happy people, new friendships made and a service that was determined as valuable to them. Now my Dad has been doing bluegrass festivals. It really isn't much different. It still takes all the same type of planning, hrs of manual labor, desk labor and on and on to do things right. If you haven't walked in a directors or promoters shoes than its really hard to imagine how much they put themselves out for others. 

I did notice one key difference between our two different types of festivals(bicycle races/festivals vs. music festivals) and that was the crowd of people participating. The cycling crowd was a much more outspoken crowd and to some degree many were rude. The music crowd is much more relaxed. The difference is that the cycling crowd was there to win something, maybe a little greedy, in some respects not much different than SOME(not all) tourney anglers. The music festival crowd is happy as long as your providing VALUE to them (good music, good food, pleasant atmosphere,etc).

Having worked similiar events I see where Nip(Rory) is providing great value in the form of a well run set of trails (lado, noaa, opens). He is doing something that no one else really has done here in Ohio for tournament anglers. I like his events and think they are very well run and fair. I'll continue to support them when I have the chance too.

I surely hope he makes some money off these trails , if not now, hopefuly soon in the future. He deserves it for all the blood, sweat, and tears him and his crew that helps has endured.

Keep up the good work Rory!


----------



## mraska (Apr 5, 2006)

amazing how defensive people get. 

yeah, i guess you guys are correct, we shouldn't complain, no one forced us to fish the tournament, and if we don't like it we should stay home. that's the right attitude!!!!

matter of fact we should probably practice this type of thinking in other aspects of our lives...

don't ever ask questions.

don't ever complain.

don't speak up and be heard.

always do as you are told.

don't think for yourself, just do as you are told.

do not dare to question authority or the rules.

hey, i've got an idea, why don't we all move to russia? or maybe iraq? or afganistan? or how about the middle east? this type of thinking would go well there, no?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

As a 3rd person and not into this Bass thing , I have heard the bass guys at the ramps speak of additional sponsers and donations from other sources. I have heard them say a smokeless tobacco source contributer (cash or advertising?) People seem to think that there are some other cash avenues thrown into the pot that are not seen. I really don't care and no one is asking about this directly. I think if this aspect is addressed, these people will put this bed I hope! Didn't this just come up a little while ago! This only my opion.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

First- thanks for the awesome words and experiences, I need to hear *ALL* of this, so too does everyone.

I haven't an issue in the world raska with your questions. Please don't take offense to my honesty in my responses or the passion found in others'. The one sided prose of internet ramblings can also often be misinterpreted as there is no "tone" to the voice. 

There is a "history" to local tournament payouts that most likely evokes numerous emotions, hillbilly hysteria and director woes.

Late last night before I hit the sack I told my wife "I just wanna check something real quick..." it was meant to be the reservoir reports, but of course I addictively glanced at OGF "quickly".

After a long weekendand first Qual at lado, I saw this thread and kinda sunk in my chair. A gut punch so to speak... but then I thought about a big bass and smiled  

Now speaking and seeing the responses, from both new anglers and those older than dirt  I can only again appreciate the whole sphere of what OGF provides...education/information needed to "remove enemies...and think big basses".

Thanks again OGF for puttn' us out there. And thanks to all for your sincere questions, comments and TRUTHFULLNESS about EVERYONES concerns thoughts and desires- it can only make things better for us all.

Just wait until I increase fees next year or somethin', as opposed to the front of the season  (again, some humor)

Nip
www.dobass.com

PS-just saw the tobacco thingie after posted- YES I worked hard and wrote a grant to obtain backing for the MM event- yes it was approved- NO it didnt go through- it was an awesome ooportunity to create a "tobacco cessation" campaign with anglers (a large majority who use tobacco) and possibly change some lives, including mine. But unfortunately- threads like this keeps me at a can a day and the grant did NOT fully progress for this year.YES I did start telling everyone about the liklihood of not being allowed to use tobacco during the event due to the sponsor- that was another whole can of worms...lolololololololol


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

mraska said:


> amazing how defensive people get.
> 
> yeah, i guess you guys are correct, we shouldn't complain, no one forced us to fish the tournament, and if we don't like it we should stay home. that's the right attitude!!!!
> 
> ...


Your really reaching now!

You won't get Nip to bite but I will if you really wanna go 'round on this.
I'll bet you don't even fish tournaments.


----------



## once was (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't know why I'm wading into this. I haven't fished a tourney since the mid 80's. I fished OBTC, Redman, Buddy Bass and some I can't even rember what they were. Gettin old I guess can't remember as good as I used to. One thing I do remember is that I live in the great United States of America, a country that rewards people that take chances and work hard. Nothing that amounts to much is given to you. 
In this country anyone can start their own business, dosen't matter what the product or service is. What determines if they are a success, the quality of the product or service that they provide. Now I don't know this fella nor have I fished his tourneys, but from reading a few posts and looking at his web site, I'd have to say, as an outsider looking in, he's providing a quality service. He is being rewarded with a pretty good following. I don't think if the service wasn't there that he would have the following at his tournaments that he does. I have a hard time understanding why you would even be concerned with what he is making. If its so easy and his compensation is out of line other competion would come along. If the new competion operated cheaper and provided the service he would be out of business. Have you looked at his web site, very nice. Adminstrative and operational costs are sometimes overlooked when one scrutinizes a business they don't take the time to understand. 
Just my thoughts on a matter I ain't even involved in. Kinda bothered me a minute tho. 
Gary 
Another Hillbilly on the north side of the river tryin to get down to a can a day.


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm fishing MM and I can't wait I don't care if someone makes $10.00 or $10,000 I'm running Midwest sportsman and I not going to lake much but it is for fun. Nip if you want to make 12,000 of MM I woud pay the $520.00 entry fee because I'm doing it for fun. From last year to this I didn't know how much work that goes in to running a tournament and maybe if I'm lucky I would be half as good as nip. Everytime you go to a boat show he is there everytime you look on ogf he's talking about something on. Look at the research he puts in to keep the bass in his tournament alive to see another day. He even in MM had paid for some teams out of his pocket to help him. There is alot of time that he could have been with his family but he was doing that behind the seen thing to make NORTHEAST BASS TOURNAMENT WORTH IT AND FUN. Money make the world go round and if he make some money well good for him. Nip you got my vote for Director of the year. Good luck NIP.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The highs and lows of running these things is more intense than fishn'- I'm on top right now with your continued positive remarks and emails out the wazoo.

Boy, I hope Joe and I win Mosquito this Saturday....  

Hang on CPL it's quite the ride, heard great reports from your last event,keep it up. LakesLouie taught me everything I know about how to treat fisherpeople-watch his stuff too.

Once was and Wayne...I knew the fathering anglers from this region lurked around, I appreciate you speakn' up.

Sorry to run so quick, I have to tend to my bonfire of cash burning out back of folks membership fees, tomorrow night it's strictly maddness monies. I got 400 hotdogs on sticks waitin' on company....the suits from the US tobacco company  Easy now...I had to poke back a little.

Remove your enemies...and think bigbass! 
http://www.dobass.com/THEENEMY.html

Nip


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

First off good posts Marshall and Fish4fun....


Heres my math

Mosquito Madness - $6,035 
6035/100=60.35
$60.35 dollars per team entry goes to the house according to the math...
Big Flippin deal..... Id pay that anyday to get 2 days of fishing with wonderful people and a wonderful tournament setting


I had the privillage of meeting Nipididdee at the Mosquito Madness/Do bass meeting at the rodmakers shop in feberuary. Nip showed us everything he had gotten for the tournament explained the rules etc. etc... Even went as far as having a website and with all the java flash etc. I am assuring you it was not cheap and took pretty long. I just went to view the dobass to view it and it looks like it took forever, me having to deal with web design, it isnt easy. 

As for how much Nip takes, I would be suprised if he is at a loss like Fish4Fun said. With all the scales, booths, weighbags, permits, insurance, etc. etc. And he probally has to pay the help he gets with the tournament too boot. Unless he hass some nice friends. 

I recently contacted to him about regristration forms for Mosquito Maddness, he sent them in the mail and where here in a timely matter. He even went as far as explaining the waivers etc.... 

It takes a real person to run a tournament as well as Nip's tournys are run, someone who has a love for fishing and enjoys watching others enjoy there hobbys. I was looking at his website, and looking at the registered memebers of the tournys....
Why would so many people register for his tournaments if they felt they were getting ripped off. 



Theanswer and his supporters run a tournament, see how hard and time consuming it really is. I mean you had enough time to waste making this thread, doing the math and wasting your time complaining. The only reason you complain because the fish aint going your way. Land a big bag win one of these tournys and I bet you aint going to complain...

I am assuring you even though I only met nip once, hes not doing it for profit hes doing it for a dead love of fishing.....Its not easy to make all partys happy but I believe Nip did a good job at doing that.

I believe this should be the end of this thread...


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Nip is a class act as anyone who knows him knows. Keep up the great work. Hope to see you around this year.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

WOW! The xxxx (crap) you can miss by being away from your computer for a few days. Unbelievable! Nip, you did a fine job of being gracious to your detractors. Not sure I would have been so...kind. I can't build my card house as big as his, so I'll knock his down! Math is a wonderful thing when dealing with strictly numbers. One popular charity event I run (as an example), pays back 75% The $900 the charity appears to make on paper appears to be alot. Now subtract the cost of flyers, envelopes, stamps for a list of over 500 addresses, address labels, any equipment rental, coffee, donuts, hotdogs, buns and condiments, pop or other beverage, trophies or plaques. Now add to this a list of 100 long distance calls with people wanting a specific question answered, if you're lucky a 100 more local you can call and not pay extra for, e-mails by the ton and anyone respectable will answer them in a timely fashion, and driving all over God's green earth placing flyers out for you the fisherman. Now someone has to go get all the above forementioned stuff so you the participant can enjoy a well run event. Donated gas money, gas money, gas money! Get the picture yet, someone is workin their ass off for you the fisherman. After all this charity now nets around $600. for all this trouble. Now, go with a big trail, even more time and money involved. 
The waiver question, ya everybody signs one, but as you know any good attourney can take an unforseen variable and blow away any waiver ever written. Insurance is a MUST and very expensive! Also required in some venues. 
I hope my little scenerio will help shed some light on some of the work and expenses any tournament will experience. I have also noticed a direct correlation between mathmatitions and non-winners over the years. There has to be a reason they can't get a check, so it becomes the directors fault. Why should he fish for free? Why should he make some money? Why this and why that? Get this> He's doing something, you're not! Its that simple. If you don't agree with it, don't fish it. This is my opinion, if you're not involved with it, you shouldn't have the right to criticize it either. Paybacks are always listed on a basis or pro-rated up or down according to field. If you don't agree with that, don't fish it. 
Nip, if I may, a little piece of advice for you and any other director reading this. There will always be detractors. For every one of them there are 200 happy with what you're doing. Its usually their own jealous, envious situation that drives them to detract. Don't let the little drop of water make big waves in your bucket. Little drops make a ripple, then they're gone! 
Cullin, don't go down that road with you know who. Just know most recognize one when they see one.  
Signing off and goin fishin!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well for starters nip does a fantastic job at what he does!!!!!!! membership fees are paid 1 time a year but he has bills at each and every event. its easy to take and add the math without deducting any bills and come up with big numbers . heck jethrow clampet could have done that kind of math. lol if after the bills are paid he has some change left over so what!! my question is if there is so much money in running tournaments why in the heck dont the crybabbies go and run some make the money and then come back on here and tell us all about it??hmmm i bet this sounded just a tad rude? isnt it just as rude to start a post like this and try to slam some one ? wouldnt it be just as rude to ask how much money these cry babies make a week at work how much thier bills are and what do they do with any cash they have left over? some times i wonder if these people that are complaining are the same people that have tried to run tournaments and found out that they was over thier heads couldnt draw a crowed and are now just jelouse of guys like nipp that puts on a great tournament and draws supper crowds. the proublem with all this is simple look at the circuits that have just plain shut down because of this very thing ( look how much money these guys make) when the real truth is more often alot differant than the numbers posted!! keep up the great work nipp another thing that was funny because of how stupid it looks is to cry about a 77percent pay out only using the entry fee money paid lol fiqure this math  that would leave 23 percent left over BEFORE the bills was paid!! it took a heck of a guy to quarantie $10,000 before he even had the 1st entry in!! i know nip very well and he would have piad that money even on a small field if it hadnt filled up? please do not cry about 23 percent before the bills are paid on a 100 boat field that will fish 2 full days


----------

